# How do deal with a hive post cut out.



## jaked007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Jim

If they are still strong come spring ad box of frames and foundation. When they start drawing it out and the queen lays in it you can place and excluder between the boxes making sure the queen is in top box. When all the brood in bottom is hatched remove it and clean it out and reuse it with fresh frames and foundation.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

jaked007 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> If they are still strong come spring ad box of frames and foundation. When they start drawing it out and the queen lays in it you can place and excluder between the boxes making sure the queen is in top box. When all the brood in bottom is hatched remove it and clean it out and reuse it with fresh frames and foundation.


Very goop advice it's what I would do myself also very easy 
Either way I would wait till spring


----------



## Jim51 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for the good advice. Let's hope they winter well and will give it a go. 
The bees have been busy today bringing in lots of pollen. 
The weather in central France has been very mild after a period of cold nights.


----------

